# Подскажите что это?



## Виктор1407 (18.02.2022)




----------



## G@rry_ (21.02.2022)

Несколько сотен рублей в приемке вторсырья?

Если бы эта штука была ценной, то вам не дали бы ее украсть.


----------



## NanoSuit (21.02.2022)

Похоже на какое то сетевое оборудование давно ушедших дней от comtrend


G@rry_ сказал(а):


> Несколько сотен рублей в приемке вторсырья?
> 
> Если бы эта штука была ценной, то вам не дали бы ее украсть.


Первая мысль такая же была))


----------



## Engineer (21.02.2022)

похоже что "это" называется comtrend fm-80


----------



## UEF (21.02.2022)

Это хлам


----------

